# My battle with being over weight 10/31/11



## 72Monte (Oct 31, 2011)

10/31/11
My battle has begun today. Im not stopping this time until im happy with the way I look and feel. Im tired of life passing by and being to tired to do things with my kids. Tired of going on vacation and not enjoying it to the fullest because my weight is slowing my life down. Todays weight 365 lbs. Im going to do low carb for a few weeks to drop some quick weight. Its worked well for me in the past. I figured I adjust as things progess and hopefully will be getting a lot of tips here as I go.

Woke up 6am
3 Eggs over well and 3 pcs of bacon
1 cup coffee little half n half and 3 sweet n los
XL glass of ice water

Went to Gym
1/2 hour cardio between bike , eliptical , treadmill
bench press 115 10x ,135 10x, 145 10x ,155 10x
incline bench 115 10x , 125 10x , 135 10x , 145 10x 
Flys with 30 lb dumbells 10 reps 5x
Couple differant tricep excersizes with machines and dumbells



snack
fresh cheese strips


11:00am Lunch
Lg salad low carb dressing
XL glass water

snack
Fresh cheese again

Dinner about 3:30
Lg fresh hamburg patty on grill and salad
chopped spinach
XL glass water


Snack later tonight will be atkins coconut bar which is 3 grams of carbs

I will be back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Oct 31, 2011)

Good luck, stay with it.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 2, 2011)

*Tuesday 11/01/11*

Tuesday morning up at 6am

3 scrambled aggs
3 pcs bacon
Hot Tea half n half
XL Ice water

Gym
No weight lifting just 45 minutes of cardio
later in the day walked around the neighborhood with the dogs

Lunch
Chicken on the grill
spinach

super
steaktips on grill
salad

snack
Atkins coconut bar


Very sore from first day of weight lifting , cant wait for soreness to go away
I will post up Wednesdays ( todays ) routine tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fluxion (Nov 2, 2011)

I will be following.  Good luck!  

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 2, 2011)

you can do it. just make sure you structure your diet so that it is a lifestyle change to avoid rebounding. Im down 90lbs in a year plus added some muscle you can do it just be strong. might try a phone app to track your food intake it helped me alot.
good luck


----------



## Built (Nov 2, 2011)

72, please have a look at jagbender's and catalyst's journals. Both have lost a great deal of weight (catalyst has lost over a hundred pounds and I can't remember how much jagbender dropped but it was a lot) so you'll have some excellent success stories to learn from.

I lost my excess weight on the Atkins diet, myself so you'll get nothing but support from me on the low-carb front. 

Could I trouble you for a few things? First, start weighing yourself empty, naked and unfed every morning and record that weight. Second, how tall are you? Third, have you been lean before? What did you weigh then, it'll give us a notion of your goals. And finally, please read homework 1 in my sig for some helpful instructions on how you can best reach your goals. 

Welcome to the board.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello Built I have followed and read jagbenders journal and it was amazing to me.

I started to read your homework 1 but got confused on a few things with how to calculate body fat using the calsulator link you provided.

I also have been having a hard time at Planet Fitness finding some of the excersizes listed in your homework 1.

Im just starting to move around the gym and learn whats where.

As for my weight , the other day first thing in the morning I was 365  and 5'-11"


As for ever being lean ? No , I was always very thick but solid arms , legs upper body , just big belly.


I would love to get down to 200-220 and just feel good again , I want to be able to go on vacations and not be tired after two hours of something.


----------



## Built (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay this is a perfectly valid starting point. Let's assume you'd be 10% bodyfat at 200 lbs. This puts you at about 180 lbs lean mass. Round it up to 200, and use that to set your protein and fat targets. Protein should thus be no lower than 200g, and fat should be no lower than 100g. 

This is not a race, okay? You don't need to lose a hundred pounds in a year. Think of it this way - if you're under 300 lbs by the spring, you'll be healthier and more comfortable, right? How about we aim for that - if you get more off before then - fabulous! But we'll declare victory if you hit 300 by, say, March 1, 2012. 

Can you live with that? 

Regarding the movements - which ones are you having trouble figuring out?


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 3, 2011)

Built said:


> Okay this is a perfectly valid starting point. Let's assume you'd be 10% bodyfat at 200 lbs. This puts you at about 180 lbs lean mass. Round it up to 200, and use that to set your protein and fat targets. Protein should thus be no lower than 200g, and fat should be no lower than 100g.
> 
> This is not a race, okay? You don't need to lose a hundred pounds in a year. Think of it this way - if you're under 300 lbs by the spring, you'll be healthier and more comfortable, right? How about we aim for that - if you get more off before then - fabulous! But we'll declare victory if you hit 300 by, say, March 1, 2012.
> 
> ...


 


Built , 1st off thanks so much for taking your time to help me. I would be very excited to be 300 by March 1st....I havent been 300 or under in about 10 years.


So your saying I need 200 grams of protien per day ? This can come by food or protien shake ?


I need 100 grams of fat per day ? How do I achieve that ?


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 3, 2011)

Wednesday at gym

Stuck to low carbs with eating pretty much same as Monday and Tuesday

Gym went well 

4 shoulder excersizes with weight comfortable enough to get 10 reps each time 

4 Biceps excersizes with weight comfortable enough to get 10 reps each time also


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 3, 2011)

Keep it going bro. You can do it!


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2011)

72Monte said:


> Built , 1st off thanks so much for taking your time to help me. I would be very excited to be 300 by March 1st....I havent been 300 or under in about 10 years.
> 
> 
> So your saying I need 200 grams of protien per day ? This can come by food or protien shake ?
> ...



No, you need AT LEAST 200g protein and AT LEAST 100g fat daily. These may come from whatever foods you like. Have you registered yet for a fitday account? Have you worked through "homework 1"? And I'd like you to answer my question to you about which exercises you don't understand.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2011)

Good luck to you sir.  Built offers great nutrition and training advice.  Be happy she's taken an interest in your journal.  Feel free to post up any questions in the training section if you'd like some input on your program.

One major piece of advice before you embark on your program.  DO NOT feel like a failure if you mess up here or there.  All of us make mistakes, cheat, or take a break from time to time.  Be as consistent as possible, but don't beat yourself up about it if you waiver slightly.  Get right back on that horse the next day.  You can reach your goals.  You'd be amazed at what you can accomplish.  Cheers.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 3, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Good luck to you sir. Built offers great nutrition and training advice. Be happy she's taken an interest in your journal. Feel free to post up any questions in the training section if you'd like some input on your program.
> 
> One major piece of advice before you embark on your program. DO NOT feel like a failure if you mess up here or there. All of us make mistakes, cheat, or take a break from time to time. Be as consistent as possible, but don't beat yourself up about it if you waiver slightly. Get right back on that horse the next day. You can reach your goals. You'd be amazed at what you can accomplish. Cheers.


 


Thanks a lot for the kind words.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 3, 2011)

Built said:


> No, you need AT LEAST 200g protein and AT LEAST 100g fat daily. These may come from whatever foods you like. Have you registered yet for a fitday account? Have you worked through "homework 1"? And I'd like you to answer my question to you about which exercises you don't understand.


 

Thank You once again for taking the time to help Me. I just regestered with Fitday , It's a lot to take in and understand so much stuff in a little time. Im spending what ever time I can reading all this helpful info. I havent figured out how to enter the foods I have eaten throughout the day yet in fitday but I will figure it out as I go. 


Im working through homework 1 currently and it's not that i dont understand the exercises it's I dont see where to do certain ones at my Gym. Also a lot of those exercises are things I have never done so its a bit intimadating.

This first week has been geared toward getting myself into the gym. Starting Monday im really going to buckle down on foods im eating and drinking. I say monday because I will get paid over the weekend and do a large shopping and have foods in my house so its easier to eat better that way.



Today thursday was a cardio day at the gym for me. Did 45 minutes elliptical , treadmill , bike.


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2011)

Good boy, you're working your way through this. Like cowpimp said, don't worry about where you fuck up - we ALL fuck up. Focus on the successes, and build on those. Ultimately, you need to figure out how to eat less and not mind. This will be 100% of your success or failure with regard to your weight. 

Regarding exercise - just think of your body as an etch-a-sketch. You can move in a horizontal or a vertical direction, right? So, in the horizontal direction, you can push (bench press, pushups) or pull (rows). In the vertical direction, you can also push (shoulder press) or pull (chinup, lat pull down). 

Pushing hits pecs, front and side delts and tris. 
Pulling hits back, rear delts, and bis. 

That's why four movements - a push and a pull in the horizontal direction, and a push and a pull in the vertical direction - will hit your entire upper body. 

For legs, a squat will hit quads and glutes (but also hit hams and calves); deadlifts target hams but also hit the back (and the quads, and calves). 

If you do all your upper body work standing instead of sitting, and using free weights instead of machines, you'll also hit core and your stabilizers. 

If you do all your lower body work using free weights, you'll also hit your core and stabilizers - so you won't need to do endless situps and core work as you get stronger and leaner. 

Does this help you at all?


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes this definitly helps. I spent more time reading homework 1 this morning. 

" Do the lifts as 3 sets of 5-8 reps" This is what im having a hard time figuring out. Homework 1 listed about 7 exercises.  How would I break down the weeks workout if im starting it on Monday ?


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2011)

You'd do all seven movements each time you work out. I suggest you commit to training Moday, Wednesday, and Friday. 

Start with three sets of 5 reps for each movement on your first workout. Go light - pick a weight you know is too light for this first workout and just concentrate on the movements. Take plenty of rest between sets - this ISN'T cardio - rest at least a minute between sets, even though they're short sets and you're not lifting heavy yet. There. That's Monday. 

On Wednesday, do the same thing, but you may increase the reps if you're not in pain and don't feel trashed. If you are able to perform 8 reps with good form on any movement, increase the weight NEXT workout, on Friday. Do not feel the need to increase all lifts at once. Your body will tell you what it needs. Relax into the Zen and let it happen.

On Friday, increase any of the reps or weights that you are able to from Wednesday. 

Monday, same as Friday. Etc. 

The reward for for going heavier is "fewer reps". As you build the reps back up, once you get to three sets of 8 in good form, the next workout you get to drop the rep range back to three sets of 5. 

Make sense?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 4, 2011)

Keep it up! You can do it!!!!!!


----------



## vancouver (Nov 4, 2011)

If you're going shopping on Monday, you want to get the most bang for your buck and do it right. When I was 18 (20 years ago), I was 26% BF and made a deal with myself, there were certain foods I would never ever buy again in a grocery store; if I had the opportunity to consume them in a restaurant once a month, that was Ok. The reward was that I could continue to drink beer and eat chocolate liberally. When I say liberally, I'm only talking a few times per week. Today, I might buy some dark chocolate once a week.

Conventional thinking 20 years ago was much different than it is today, but here's the list I've eliminated and never brought into my house for 20 years. The reason why I have not bought and will never buy these items is because I have a reward attached to the discipline.

Butter - I have never bought a pound of butter in 20 years. Today it's acceptable in moderation, but I just prefer extra virgin olive oil (regular olive oil for cooking)

Bacon - I have never bought a pound of bacon in 20 years. I do however enjoy it on a burger once and a while and it's OK, because I never bring it into the home. Bacon is fine on Atkins, but I abstain because of the nitrates.

White bread - I have not purchased white bread in 20 years, my 4 kids have never had it, and they don't know what it is.

White pasta or rice - I only buy whole grain. If I consume it in a restaurant, it's OK, because I don't bring it into the home.

Processed meat - again, I just don't consume them, that means I don’t eat lunch meat. That said, nothing beats a pastrami sandwich at a restaurant, but I don’t ever bring it in the home. My wife uses it for kids lunches, but I don’t ever buy it.

Any fat that is processed or chemically altered - Hydrogenated (even partially), modified or shortening. This might make the single biggest difference for you as Trans fats go straight to adipose tissue, it also makes you insulin sensitive and it promotes free radical build up by competing for cell structure activity.

The North American diet contains a ratio of roughly 15-1 (20-1 if you eat out) omega 6 to 3. Omega 6 does have a positive function in the body, but omega 3 is essential, it's the miracle fat. When omega 3 is significantly outweighed by omega 6, little to no omega 3 is absorbed by the body, as 6 competes with 3 and usually wins. Recent research is pointing to omega 6 as a major cause of insulin resistance and heart disease. The proper ratio should be no more than 4-1 (several hundred years ago, the ration was more like 2-1). The reasons why the French and Italians have a substantially lower rates of heart disease is not because they consume more wine. It's because they consume a much better ratio of omega 6-3. They eat more fish which contains 3 and their baked goods are made with unprocessed fats. Canola oil has the heart and stroke foundation seal of approval, but typical canola oil is processed with heat and has a high 6-3 ratio. Cold pressed canola oil has a 6-3 ratio similar to extra virgin olive oil. Just keep in mind you cannot fry with any cold press oil. I have both in my pantry.

So when you are in the grocery store, think 6-3 ratio. Few packaging is going to help you; you just have to think to yourself, every single processed food is going to have cheaper fats in them and therefore, the 6-3 ratio is going to be poor.

My bread of choice - Silver hills Squirrelly. It’s as unprocessed as you will find and has 6 grams of protein per slice. You won't eat a lot of bread on Atkins, but when you do, it should be squirrelly bread.

Google, glycemic index, you will find information on low and high glycemic foods. lean towards the low and stay away from the high. Boiled carrots have a glycemic index greater than table sugar. Not all fruits and veggies are good for your particular goal.

If you're going to eat cheese, eat cottage cheese, it has whey protein.

So you say you want to commit to losing weight forever. In my opinion, you need to abstain from the obvious things that make people fat forever. Choose the items you can live without and never bring them into the home again. Pick a few items you cannot live without and turn them into rewards. I love a few pints of Guinness on Friday’s.

I was 26% BF when I graduated high schools. From the age of 20 until 33 I was 10-12%. I reached 7.4% at my lowest when I was 22. Today, I'm 20%, but that has more to do with hormones which I'm currently addressing with an endo, I’ve gained an inch on my waist each year for 5 years. I do carry 30 lbs more muscle for an average man my height, so 20% does not look too bad.

Read, read, read. I've read 10's of thousands of pages from the age of 16. Most of my family is obese, I am not. Don’t get too technical, you’ll likely never get to the level of a professional body builder, so don’t use their diet or workout plan.

Get your hormones checked by a Doctor. You’ll be fighting an uphill battle if your body is not cooperating due to circumstances out of your control.

Good luck!


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2011)

I apologize, but I beg to differ on a few points. I agree with a few though:


Butter is a very healthy fat, as is olive oil. I eat both. Olive oil is monounsaturated and doesn't mind some heat, but isn't recommended for frying. Butter is better for frying - I use it to fry steaks, eggs, seafood and chicken breasts. 
I eat bacon once a week or more. Very tasty. I use the fat to fry steaks and other meats.
I don't like whole grains at all - they're great for fattening up cattle and they do the same for people. The carbs I tend to prefer are things like white rice, white and sweet potatoes, and dextrose. I know, blasphemy, right? If you must eat bread, look for sourdough - the organic acid in sourdough helps the body metabolize carbohydrate (helps manage blood sugar). On Atkins, you really won't be eating bread anyway so it's a bit of a moot point. 
The glycemic index is an outdated and flawed construct. Rice has a lower GI than potatoes, but white potatoes are better for promoting satiety. Mars bars get a lower GI score than dextrose because the fat slows it down. Fructose gets a low GI and it's utterly abysmal for your health. Please ignore the GI. 
Transfats get stuck inside your blood vessels, and make you insulin resistant - not insulin sensitive. Transfats are not saturated fats - in fact, they're unsaturated plasticized oil. The Oiling of America
Cottage cheese is predominately casein protein, not whey - curds are casein; whey is the by-product of cheese-making. Both proteins are excellent.
I agree 100% on the omega-3 front. I take 10g of fish oil daily, an amount I regard as MINIMAL.


----------



## vancouver (Nov 4, 2011)

Built said:


> I apologize, but I beg to differ on a few points. I agree with a few though:
> 
> 
> Butter is a very healthy fat, as is olive oil. I eat both. Olive oil is monounsaturated and doesn't mind some heat, but isn't recommended for frying. Butter is better for frying - I use it to fry steaks, eggs, seafood and chicken breasts.
> ...


 

You're putting words in my mouth, clearly I meant insulin resistant, but it doesn't happen overnight, but fats most certainly do impact insulin so there is a sensitivity factor. I did not ever suggest Trans fats were saturated; they are not readily usable by the body because the body does not recognize them readily, so they get stored in adipose tissue. That said, trans fats can seep into the mix during cell construction and when that is the case, a weak cell membrane is built. This allows foreign invaders into the cell and has been linked to disease. I???m referencing Dr. Michael Colgan in Optimum Nutrition. 

Clearly you're speaking from your opinion and nothing evidenced based, Why the hell would you suggest frying a steak in bacon fat is OK, it might be OK for your, but I bet few nutritionist would recommend it. Further, I did not say he should not eat bacon; it's simply what I chose to cut out, based on conventional thinking 20 years ago. Modern thinking would also agree bacon is not a great food, regardless of fat. So you are not disagreeing with anything I said because I made it perfectly clear that it's acceptable in moderation, I even ask for it on my burgers occasionally, but to think it's OK to consume everyday...are you serious?

The point of my post was to provide reasoning to set a goal and point a bro in the right path. I used what I did as an example, not the bible. Looking at his diet, he's clearly starting from square 1.

Whole grains are for cows???. I eat low carb and I still manage to get a few servings of whole grains in. How do you suppose a person would otherwise be able to consume 35gms of fibre every day in order to clear the free radicals caused by consuming all that bacon.
I don't disagree that you could reach a certain physical goal by frying your steak in bacon fat, but long-term your heart is not going to like it, especially if you are predisposed for heart disease. 

72Monte should not follow your plan or my plan explicitly, but he has to have a plan that is simple and will stand the test of time. That means eliminating certain foods, whatever they may be. At the top of that list should be trans fats. I bet if he went into his pantry, He would find 75% or more of the packaged foods in there contained trans fats, even if the packaging says trans fat free; there???s a little dirty secret in the food business that allows food processors to label foods as trans fat free if it???s under a certain threshold.

If I had a tub of ice cream in the freezer, it would be gone same day; this goes for a lot of other foods I love. They have to be eliminated from the regular diet and only consumed in restaurants. For me it works. Clearly something is not working for 72Monte. I wish him the best of luck and if he considers some of the tools I???ve thrown at him, great.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 4, 2011)

Today was a good day at the gym

1st time in 16 yrs I did squats and I also had a great leg workout along with some beck exercises thrown in.

Monday will be my first full day doing homework 1 and first full day on hard core diet. 

IM starting to be at the point I look forward to going to the gym which is a great thing for me. Usually I have to fight with myself all day long. I have also had a horrible cold this week and have felt all congested.


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2011)

vancouver said:


> You're putting words in my mouth, clearly I meant insulin resistant, but it doesn't happen overnight, but fats most certainly do impact insulin so there is a sensitivity factor.



I didn't put words in your mouth - you might have _meant _insulin resistant, but you _said _insulin sensitive:





vancouver said:


> Trans fats go straight to adipose tissue, it also makes you insulin sensitive



Don't sweat it - I'm dyslexic sometimes myself. 

As an aside, it's cruel that such a difficult-to-spell word would have been selected to describe those of us who jumble our letters. Fuckers. 


vancouver said:


> I did not ever suggest Trans fats were saturated; they are not readily usable by the body because the body does not recognize them readily, so they get stored in adipose tissue. That said, trans fats can seep into the mix during cell construction and when that is the case, a weak cell membrane is built. This allows foreign invaders into the cell and has been linked to disease. I???m referencing Dr. Michael Colgan in Optimum Nutrition


Relax, I didn't dispute your claim (other than insulin sensitivity) - I was agreeing with you. 

It irks me that trans fats being lumped in with healthy saturated fats like butter and coconut oil. They are very, very different. 

vancouver, you might enjoy this article - it mentions many of the points you bring up: The Oiling of America


vancouver said:


> Clearly you're speaking from your opinion and nothing evidenced based, Why the hell would you suggest frying a steak in bacon fat is OK, it might be OK for your, but I bet few nutritionist would recommend it.



Bacon fat is stable at high temperatures - it doesn't oxidize like something like olive oil. That's why I like it for frying. I buy naturally processed bacon, and the amount of naturally-occurring nitrate that clings to the steak is small. I'm not drinking it by the cupful. It's very tasty. Flavourful food is a factor that enhances dietary compliance. And I don't give a rat's ass what nutritionists think of my diet. Had I eaten the way they suggested, I would have been on Lipitor by now; hell, most of 'em still believe in the Lipid Hypothesis and that meal frequency is correlated with metabolism. 


vancouver said:


> Further, I did not say he should not eat bacon; it's simply what I chose to cut out, based on conventional thinking 20 years ago. Modern thinking would also agree bacon is not a great food, regardless of fat.


I don't eat it daily either - but I don't avoid it. 


vancouver said:


> So you are not disagreeing with anything I said because I made it perfectly clear that it's acceptable in moderation, I even ask for it on my burgers occasionally, but to think it's OK to consume everyday...are you serious?


I am serious. Yes. See my above note regarding moderation.


vancouver said:


> The point of my post was to provide reasoning to set a goal and point a bro in the right path. I used what I did as an example, not the bible. Looking at his diet, he's clearly starting from square 1.



Which is why I directed him to homework 1 - it has very simple guidelines to get him on track - fast. 

It was good of you to share what you are finding helpful, also. It's good to have multiple, successful models to study when looking for a solution to a problem. 



vancouver said:


> Whole grains are for cows???. I eat low carb and I still manage to get a few servings of whole grains in. How do you suppose a person would otherwise be able to consume 35gms of fibre every day in order to clear the free radicals caused by consuming all that bacon.


I don't eat grain at all. I have NO trouble getting in 30+ grams of fibre daily - the avocados, romaine, broccoli, green beans, raw nuts and raspberries I eat provide me with plenty of fibre. 

Grains are not wonderful foods for human health. Some people's bodies tolerate them, and that's great, but I never recommend grains as a food to someone with a weight-related problem. For many of us, grains are just not satiating, and unless you like being hungry, this can make dieting more difficult than it needs to be. 

I like the humble potato for carbs - research supports my own observation that they are much more filling than other carb choices. 

You like reading, vancouver, and that's a good thing. You might find this article interesting: http://www.direct-ms.org/pdf/EvolutionPaleolithic/Cereal Sword.pdf

Again, I'll reiterate: if you tolerate grain, your weight is under control and you're healthy, by all means continue. Some bodies are fine on wheat. But nobody truly needs to eat grain. It's not necessary or even particularly healthy. 


vancouver said:


> I don't disagree that you could reach a certain physical goal by frying your steak in bacon fat, but long-term your heart is not going to like it, especially if you are predisposed for heart disease.


I was predisposed to heart disease. At 38 I was obese and my cholesterol was high enough to medicate.

Ten years later, I maintain sub-20% bodyfat year-round (I'm female - athletic-lean for women is 16%-20%) and my cholesterol, which once hovered around 6, is now around 3.5. I have maintained my weight loss now for almost ten years. 

I am also off the type II diabetes meds I was on ten years ago. 

Every metric of my health has improved since I changed my diet. I don't think I got younger - perhaps my genetics improved? 


vancouver said:


> 72Monte should not follow your plan or my plan explicitly



"My" plan is an assignment which helps an individual find a way to eat at a caloric deficit and not mind. I have only outlined the guidelines. I remind anyone reading here to review Newton's Laws of Thermodynamics - to lose bodyfat, the calories consumed need to be kept under control no matter how you decide to eat.


vancouver said:


> , but he has to have a plan that is simple and will stand the test of time. That means eliminating certain foods, whatever they may be. At the top of that list should be trans fats. I bet if he went into his pantry, He would find 75% or more of the packaged foods in there contained trans fats, even if the packaging says trans fat free; there???s a little dirty secret in the food business that allows food processors to label foods as trans fat free if it???s under a certain threshold.


It really is shameful that food producers are allowed to do this. 


vancouver said:


> If I had a tub of ice cream in the freezer, it would be gone same day; this goes for a lot of other foods I love. They have to be eliminated from the regular diet and only consumed in restaurants.



I'm sorry you have so much trouble with this - I know some people do. I'm the other way. I keep a freezer full of Häagen-Dazs, and we have an entire kitchen shelf stocked with Lindt chocolate. I don't overconsume it, because I have learned how to eat in a way that keeps me feeling fed without going too high on the calories. 

Satiety is a very important concept to anyone looking to maintain fat-loss. Ultimately, it's cals in, cals out - if you can't stick to your calorie-budget, nothing works. My diet emphasizes fats and proteins, and all but eliminates fructose and grains. I eat only three or four large meals a day, eschew breakfast, never snack, and the only carbs I eat are in the meal closest to bedtime. This patten makes it easy and comfortable for me to keep my weight well under my own control, *because it helps me avoid overeating. *



vancouver said:


> For me it works. Clearly something is not working for 72Monte. I wish him the best of luck and if he considers some of the tools I???ve thrown at him, great.



I'll be interested to see how long your approach works for you, but I'm glad it's working for you now.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 5, 2011)

Today I shocked myself ....got up at 7am took a shower and went right to the gym do a solid 40 minutes on the elliptical. Its getting to a point im looking forward to the gym.


----------



## Fluxion (Nov 5, 2011)

That is really awesome!

I would just like to add that keeping a detailed log of my progress has kept me motivated.  It's comforting for me to see where I've been and that my hard work is paying off.  

I do this by taking measurements and pictures.  I measure my neck, shoulders, chest, waist, hips, thighs, calves, biceps, and forearms about once a week. I bought a nice retractable measuring tape from gnc that helps make this much easier.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vancouver (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow Built; very, very, very long reply to say we mainly agree on things. I can tell you're very excited about your results, congratulations.

I definitely agree with your process and reasoning, but keep in mind, what worked for you and for a female, may not necessarily work for another individual or a male. Further, we have 3 main body types and subtypes within. I'm a Meso Endo. I can maintain a low fat body fairly easily (after educating myself), but I cannot gain muscle without gaining significant fat (no matter what), but cutting is not difficult. An Endo is going to have difficulty cutting fat most of the time; this is likely 72Monte's body type. If it is, he should follow the proper protocol. Low carb, high fat and protein is fine if you are disciplined and don't ever fall off the wagon. For an Endo it can be disastrous. When a beginner finally becomes committed, they need to find success with a simplest formula and then build on it. You have to build a foundation first, figure out what works and then get specific. While I agree that it is simple for you and me, I have friends who are obese, one has gone to fat camp and they just don't succeed long-term. The reason is because they have not made rules and compromises with themselves, they keep a tub of ice cream in the freezer and say to themselves, I have willpower. You can get cut eating only ground beef and bacon, but you really need to know what you're doing to be successful; this does not come over night, it comes with taking baby steps, learning and then trusting what you've learned is correct. Clearly you trust what works for you.

You believe spreading meals does not work to regulate insulin and boost metabolism. You assume the entire population processes sugar the same way, so does your study. I was born Hypoglycaemic and if I don't eat every 3-4 hours, my blood sugar falls; a week of not keeping to a proper schedule and I get the shakes. White potatoes are death for me, sweet potato or yam is much better. Again, I said lean towards low glycemic, it will not hurt and if a person finds they can tolerate the more filling high glycemic carbs, great.

Grains are wonderful foods for most people. The challenge is most bread is processed which is why people are sensitive. Most people who have wheat allergies can eat sprouted grains. 1 slice of squirrelly bread has 6 grams of protein and 5 grams of fibre. I was once like you, I ate no grains. When I discovered sprouted grains, it was like winning the lottery. Low carb is great for losing fat and maintaining, but outside of the gym, you cannot be an athlete on a low carb diet. Try skiing for 6 hours on low carb. If you say you can, you are not like most other people. So my point is; someone starting out cannot just eliminate an entire food source from their diet, but they can find better alternative

As for my ice cream disease, I know you did not mean to come across as condescending, but apologising for my lack of self control was extremely so. We are human beings and we all have vices and we all indulge, it's about living life. I can have a tub of shitty ice cream in the freezer and never touch it, but if its peanut butter chocolate, made the traditional way, I go nuts. I don't bring it in the home; I take my kids out for it. Once and a while I even get drunk. If you do not indulge in something, then there is something wrong with you. As for discipline, I was born in one of the poorest postal codes, today I live in the richest, you got to do a few things right for that...

How long will my approach work? It's been working for 18 years.

There is a problem with conversation over the internet, it seems we agree on a lot and have already read between the lines in all of our posts, but you cannot assume that other readers, especially those who are just starting out can do the same. Suggesting that someone remove grains completely and fry their chicken in bacon fat is setting them up for failure. Of course I understand ketogenisis and know that you can fry your steak, chicken and fish in lard and get shredded, but most will not get it nor be able to get in any true ketogenic state. Most people who live normal lives and have kids cannot eat 35gm of fibre without removing grains, but you can. The average North American consumes less than 15 grams. I eat 50 gm of fibre every day, it's spread between sprouted grains, veggies, fruit and legumes, it would not be impossible to do with removing grains, but for most people, it would.

Arguing my basic and general points of view is not helpful for people looking for a place to start; it only serves to prove how knowledgeable you are. You diet plan is very easy for you, but it was not the first week or month you started it. Clearly you are excited about what you know. I'm not saying you're wrong, I just don't think your point of view is right for a beginner. BTW, I make my living as a coach; I know what concepts work for newbie???s and which ones will set them up for failure.

I would argue your workout advice, but I cannot, it's simple and logical, just like mine.

And yes, I am Dyslexic, thank god for that.

Cheers


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 5, 2011)

After reading all the above what good are fibers and why should they be taken and how much fiber should I need ? Where would I get my fiber from ?


----------



## vancouver (Nov 5, 2011)

72Monte said:


> After reading all the above what good are fibers and why should they be taken and how much fiber should I need ? Where would I get my fiber from ?


 
Fibre is extremely important and you should aim to consume 35-50 gms per day. Build up though, if you're like the average North American, you consume less than 15 gms. Up it to 20 week 1, then 25 and so on. If you go straight to 50, you're going to be visiting the bathroom a lot.

I won't go into detail as to soluble and insoluble; just know that both are good. You can do your own reading as to the difference. Fibre will slow down your intestinal tract and allow you to absorb more of the nutrients you get from food. It will help to regulate insulin and remove toxins from your intestinal tract, that's why we shit. Fibre will also lower your LDL cholesterol.

Good food sources are Fruits, veggies, legumes (beans etc) and grains. As Built has said, many grains can potentially cause bad reactions in your body if you have sensitivity to wheat. Buy an organic sprouted grain bread, it will cost you around $5 a loaf, but its quality food. I keep mine in the freezer and grab slices as I need. 1 slice with 3 eggs and some fruit for breakfast will give you around 7 gms of fibre 23gm of protein.

Google fruits and veggies that are high in fibre and pick the ones you like. Peas are high in fibre, but they are also one of the veggies that are highest in protein. I buy a frozen veggie mix which has peas, carrots, corn, beans and lentils. I put 3 cups in a bowl, cover and nuke in the microwave. I eat it plain. You could add some pressed virgin olive oil or canola oil for health fats. I take 9gm of fish oil every day, so I don't add more fat.

If you're good with peanuts, peanut butter is the best friend of a body builder. I'll throw 2 table spoons on a piece of squirrelly bread or eat it right from the spoon. High in fibre, high in protein and high in good fat. Buy natural peanut butter; the mainstream crap has Hydrogenated oil in it. I like Adams in the glass jar. The oil will be separated and sitting on top; I flip upside down for a day and then mix the jar until smooth, then throw in the fridge, the oil will not separate.

My diet is 40% protein, 40% carbs and 30% fat. Sometimes I go to 30 carbs and 40 fat if I'm cutting. If you figure out the amount of protein you need and count the grams as well as fat grams, you don't have to count the carbs as long as you are within your caloric limit. It makes life real easy. I used to keep track on my blackberry, but I only do that now if I'm cutting, otherwise I know pretty well what all food contains, I just add up in my head all day.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank You for explaining that.....You learn something new every day


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 5, 2011)

Stay consistent, stay motivated, stay positive and you will succeed Monte, you have some good folks in your corner.


----------



## Built (Nov 5, 2011)

vancouver said:


> Wow Built; very, very, very long reply to say we mainly agree on things. I can tell you're very excited about your results, congratulations.


It's more like relief. 


> I definitely agree with your process and reasoning, but keep in mind, what worked for you and for a female, may not necessarily work for another individual or a male.



Why not?


> Further, we have 3 main body types and subtypes within. I'm a Meso Endo. I can maintain a low fat body fairly easily (after educating myself), but I cannot gain muscle without gaining significant fat (no matter what), but cutting is not difficult.


Please get a proper hormone panel run. 


> An Endo is going to have difficulty cutting fat most of the time; this is likely 72Monte's body type. If it is, he should follow the proper protocol. Low carb, high fat and protein is fine if you are disciplined and don't ever fall off the wagon. For an Endo it can be disastrous.


How come? Most of the successful former-fatties I've interacted with have done swimmingly on a low carb diet. It works best for satiety with the obese. 


> When a beginner finally becomes committed, they need to find success with a simplest formula and then build on it. You have to build a foundation first, figure out what works and then get specific. While I agree that it is simple for you and me, I have friends who are obese, one has gone to fat camp and they just don't succeed long-term. The reason is because they have not made rules and compromises with themselves, they keep a tub of ice cream in the freezer and say to themselves, I have willpower.


See, I think it's because they haven't learned how to eat in a way that keeps them feeling "fed". There's only so long you can be hungry. 

Also, exercising off the weight never works in the long-run. I have yet to meet a soul who has exercised off the weight and kept it off for more than a year. 

Weight loss is diet. 

Maintaining the loss is also diet. Exercise just tells the calories where to go. 


> You can get cut eating only ground beef and bacon, but you really need to know what you're doing to be successful; this does not come over night, it comes with taking baby steps, learning and then trusting what you've learned is correct. Clearly you trust what works for you.


I've been interacting with current and former fatties for over ten years. I came out of obesity, and the only thing that ever made me feel "fed" was high fat, low carb. Lots of fatties are the same way - take a look at some of the formerly fattest people on this board - juggernaut, jagbender, niki - all have lost upward of 100 lbs and all feel better on low carbs. 


> You believe spreading meals does not work to regulate insulin and boost metabolism.



Mine is not a "belief". There is simply no evidence to support your assertion. 

Meal frequency does not speed up your metabolic rate: Meal frequency and energy balance. [Br J Nutr. 1997] - PubMed - NCBI
And eating LESS frequently - with larger meals and more protein - is in fact better at controlling glycemic control.
Incretin Secretion in Relation to Meal Size and Body Weight in Healthy Subjects and People with Type 1 and Type 2 Diabetes Mellitus
It may also be better for satiety: Food form and portion size affect po... [Obesity (Silver Spring). 2010] - PubMed - NCBI

You and I share reactive hypoglycemia - believe me, I have lived your nightmare. I could not control my appetite because of it, and ended up 40% bodyfat and on metformin by the time I was your age. I was jogging 10k 3x a week on my low-fat, low-GI, no-white-anything diet. I had to stop when I hit 170 lbs - the shin splints and plantar fasciitis got to be unbearable.  



> You assume the entire population processes sugar the same way, so does your study. I was born Hypoglycaemic and if I don't eat every 3-4 hours, my blood sugar falls; a week of not keeping to a proper schedule and I get the shakes.


Look up research on first-phase insulin response, incretin, and meal size. I had a DEVIL of a time believing it - but the research was sound and my own experience sealed the deal for me. Glycemic control is better with larger meals eaten less frequently, even in type II diabetics. 



> White potatoes are death for me, sweet potato or yam is much better. Again, I said lean towards low glycemic, it will not hurt and if a person finds they can tolerate the more filling high glycemic carbs, great.


The GI really is an outdated construct. Nobody eats these foods in isolation, and the overall GI of the meal is reflected in this mix. Look at the insulinimic and satiety indeces if you want to investigate more helpful paradigms.  


> Grains are wonderful foods for most people.



Most Canadians are overweight or obese. How wonderful do you really think whole grains are for most people? The one benefit they have is that they're cheap. 


> The challenge is most bread is processed which is why people are sensitive. Most people who have wheat allergies can eat sprouted grains.


I'd like some evidence of this. My sister is diagnosed Celiac and has been on disability for the last five years because of it. I have seen nothing to indicate that she will ever be able to tolerate grains - even sprouted ones. 


> 1 slice of squirrelly bread has 6 grams of protein and 5 grams of fibre. I was once like you, I ate no grains. When I discovered sprouted grains, it was like winning the lottery. Low carb is great for losing fat and maintaining, but outside of the gym, you cannot be an athlete on a low carb diet.


This is patently false. 


> Try skiing for 6 hours on low carb. If you say you can, you are not like most other people.


I can't imagine doing something that feels GOOD for six hours, much less skiing. But I've hiked The Chief on low carb and felt just fine. 


> So my point is; someone starting out cannot just eliminate an entire food source from their diet, but they can find better alternative





> As for my ice cream disease, I know you did not mean to come across as condescending, but apologising for my lack of self control was extremely so. We are human beings and we all have vices and we all indulge, it's about living life. I can have a tub of shitty ice cream in the freezer and never touch it, but if its peanut butter chocolate, made the traditional way, I go nuts. I don't bring it in the home; I take my kids out for it. Once and a while I even get drunk. If you do not indulge in something, then there is something wrong with you. As for discipline, I was born in one of the poorest postal codes, today I live in the richest, you got to do a few things right for that...
> 
> How long will my approach work? It's been working for 18 years.


Okay - maybe I misread you. In your intro post, you write that you have adrenal fatigue and that you've recently returned to the gym after a five-year hiatus. 

You're 5'8" tall. At 30, you weighed 160 lbs and squatted over 300 lbs for reps. Now 38, you weigh 203 lbs - up 20 lbs since May and carry 20% bodyfat.

Forgive me, but this does not sound like someone who has had his diet working for him for 18 years. 


> There is a problem with conversation over the internet, it seems we agree on a lot and have already read between the lines in all of our posts, but you cannot assume that other readers, especially those who are just starting out can do the same. Suggesting that someone remove grains completely and fry their chicken in bacon fat is setting them up for failure. Of course I understand ketogenisis and know that you can fry your steak, chicken and fish in lard and get shredded, but most will not get it nor be able to get in any true ketogenic state. Most people who live normal lives and have kids cannot eat 35gm of fibre without removing grains, but you can. The average North American consumes less than 15 grams. I eat 50 gm of fibre every day, it's spread between sprouted grains, veggies, fruit and legumes, it would not be impossible to do with removing grains, but for most people, it would.
> 
> Arguing my basic and general points of view is not helpful for people looking for a place to start; it only serves to prove how knowledgeable you are. You diet plan is very easy for you, but it was not the first week or month you started it. Clearly you are excited about what you know. I'm not saying you're wrong, I just don't think your point of view is right for a beginner. BTW, I make my living as a coach; I know what concepts work for newbie???s and which ones will set them up for failure.
> 
> ...



Please have a look at "homework 1" in my sig - it's pretty damned simple, and it has already helped a LOT of people get their diets figured out. 

(As an aside, you may wish to reconsider a percentage based approach to your diet. It may be fine for maintenance, but when you cut, your need for protein goes UP, not down - and on a percentage-based diet, by definition protein MUST drop when calories fall.)


----------



## vancouver (Nov 5, 2011)

You know what, I take it back, you do mean to be condescending. Since you are dyslexic, you know that words can bounce around the page when you read; looks like you only read what bounced.

If you read correctly and processed the info in your scrambly brain, you'll understand I put on 20lbs over 5 years of building 2 businesses and setting up my family for life (4 kids); that's hardly overweight, given I still carried more muscle mass than average. Last year I figured out I had adrenal fatigue, sold a business and decided to trade my bowflex in for a real gym again. In 6 months I put on 20lbs (5 lbs fat), you cannot put on muscle without consuming over maintenance; I could give 2 shits about my waist line while I’m putting on mass. 203 lbs will not put me on the cover of mens fitness, but it's enough for people to take notice. 2 months ago I had a full hormone panel done and I'm below normal for DHEA and Test. I see the endo in 3 weeks. Given that I'm running the test of a 75 year old in the 5th percentile and I put on 15lb of muscle; that tells you I know what the fuck I'm doing.

You climbed the Chief, holly shit; my 6 year old climbed the Chief with me. I hope you at least got the T-shirt. 

So extremely condescending...

I'm still the stupid one though; I should have never started an argument with chick.

Good luck 72Monte...

I’m done with this thread.

Cheers,


----------



## Built (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh dear. You really can't handle a decent argument. That's a damned shame. 

When I last hiked the Chief, a little old lady was also hiking her way up. She wasn't RUNNING up mind you, but she made it up. I'm hardly an endurance bunny. I barely do any cardio - but I've made my way up it a few times. 

I got a few pix taken on that trail a few years ago - you can see 'em here if you like. 
Got Built? » It takes a while…

Best of luck with your physique goals, vancouver.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 7, 2011)

Today Monday 11/07/11 
Atkins all out from 7am until now 5pm 4 carbs so far and a baked chicken dinner coming for supper.


Great day at the gym , Felt nice and strong , didnt mind going. Did chest and triceps and started to mix in some of Builts' Homework 1 exercises. I say started because I still havent found all the spots at the gym to pull them all off and im slowly finding my way around the gym.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 8, 2011)

Today Tuesday the 8th

Started the day with
3 eggs 
3 bacon

Finding myself very light headed but from everything i read that will pass soon.


Chopped wood outside for 2 hours
Then went and did 40 minutes on Elliptical

Starting to feel more and more motivated.


----------



## Built (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm enjoying reading your discoveries as you work through this process.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 9, 2011)

Good work getting up and going to gym! You will find that at some point if you miss a day you will feel guilty and that's when it has got you hooked. Look forward to hearing more reports of progress


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 9, 2011)

I skipped today do to being sick all day and have stressed and been aggrivated all day i didnt go...I did however do a hard 8 hours of installing fence today so that was good.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 10, 2011)

I had a great day at the gym today and even though I debated going because I still havent felt well , I went and had a great workout and im really learning good form and things are getting easier and I can feel some strength. So far im down 6lbs as of last night.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

He 72 Sorry took so long to get in here and post.  I was on vacation! 



Built and I go back a long time.  She has been a blessing to me.  although she did have to kick my butt a few times.  

If I can be of any assistance let me know.  I'll be stopping by daily.  

Keep up the good work. lift within your physical limits but lift heavy and keep reps 6-9  under 6 too heavy.  over 9 too light.  That is what I shoot for, but is not always the case on certain exercises. 

Excel in the exercises that suck!    The kings of lifting IMO  Deadlifts and Squats.

Do as many exercises with free weights as possible.  Built mentioned earlier  standing is better for stabilizer muscles.  

 Eat really good 97% of the time and screw it sometimes.  I plan a cheat meal weekly.  Heck I ate like a fool for a week on the cruise and gained 17 pounds.  Since Saturday @ noon I have lost 11 pounds.   Right now I am 6 pounds heavier that I was 10 days ago.  not bad.  
Can I really gain 17 pounds in 7 days?  not really, what I mean is the change in my diet (what I eat on a regular basis) versus eating like a king on a cruise.  my protein dropped and my carbs and fat went through the roof.  
In order to gain 17 pounds in a week I would have to eat 10700 calories a day.  really not possible.  
Take your time getting into the groove of your new diet, not "a" diet, "diet" is what you eat most of the time.  keep a log on fitday.  once you make your custom foods it really gets easy to keep track of your foods.  listen to your body. 
try to find foods that you like that are healthy.  you can probably eat as many green leafy vegtables as you want.  cabbage is also filling and high in fiber.  
I don't eat much processed foods except protein drinks.  a LOT of turkey. and about 6-8 POUNDS of organic spinach a week.   The people @ Sam's club know me pretty well when I come in they know I am buying 2-3 boxes of Spinach and a box of Turkey burgers at least twice a week!   

There are a bunch of good people here to help you achieve your goals.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> He 72 Sorry took so long to get in here and post. I was on vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Jeff , Im glad You wrote in because I was under the impression that green leafy veggies were a no no.....I thought they had a lot of carbs ? I love cabbage , I love spinach. Is the same for romain lettuce or ice burg lettuce ? Lunch and dinners Im fine with because I love hamburger , steak , chicken so im always satified. I have been keeping track on fitday and I have to say fitday is huge for me. It really helps me having a good understanding what im eating and how badly I was eating before. Thanks again for Your help.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 11, 2011)

Depends if you are trying to go into ketosis like on an Atkins Diet. I have gone into ketosis eating 70-80 grams of carbs BUT there were NO refined carbs no bread no pasta no rice ETC. 
Some people including myself don't count carbs from GLV's green leafy vegtables. 

When I was getting into ketosis @ 80 g of carbs on fitday charts 45% of those carbs was fiber, so net carbs was 45 carbs +-. With the carloic intake and exercise levels I was doing at the time I could easily remain in ketosis @ that level. 

If you are doing an "induction" phase of Atkins then avoid the GLV's for a couple of weeks. I consider my diet low carb even on a high day less than 100g total garbs and fiber. 

You can look at the charts I post from fitday and in the pie chart there is Carbs and Fiber broken out seperatly.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 12, 2011)

Couple easy days Yesterday and Today just 40 Minutes cardio each day. No weights. Overall felling much better and getting more motivated as the days go by.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 14, 2011)

Getting diet down pretty good and feeling good in Gym. Today I did Chest and Triceps 4 sets of chest an 4 sets pf triceps down another 6 lbs for a total of 12 lbs lost so far.


----------



## Built (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

72Monte said:


> Getting diet down pretty good and feeling good in Gym. Today I did Chest and Triceps 4 sets of chest an 4 sets pf triceps down another 6 lbs for a total of 12 lbs lost so far.


 
keep up the good work!  Glad to hear you are feeling motivated ane energized!


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 16, 2011)

Tuesday just 40 Minutes of Cardio. Still eating 20 Grams or less of carbs everyday still struggling to stay at 20 or under but Im going to tough it out.

Wednesday:

Great day at Gym getting strength back sooner then I thought. 4 Shoulder exercises and 4 Biceps.....arms starting getting very weak at end of biceps but made it through great. 


Overall feeling better and better everyday.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 16, 2011)

20 grams carbs u the man i cant do that under 100 is good for me. i like it at 300 or more.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 18, 2011)

Great work out today but weird...I have been skipping breakfast each day and hitting the gym early. Todays workout was great I felt strong , had energy but couldnt get the weight up I got up last time. I dont know if its from not eating breakfast or what but i felt fine just couldnt get the same weight up.

Tomorrow I will weigh in. I feel lighter but tahts usually when I dont drop any weight.

Tomorrow , I'll get up and do 40 minutes of cardio and come post my weight.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 18, 2011)

72Monte said:


> Tuesday just 40 Minutes of Cardio. Still eating 20 Grams or less of carbs everyday still struggling to stay at 20 or under but Im going to tough it out.
> 
> Wednesday:
> 
> ...


 

remember that you need to count NET carbs  

Carbs-fiber = net carbs.  

I am on VLC  very low carbs  and usually stay under 120 total carbs with about 40 grams fiber   so that is about 80 net carbs a day.  






Look next to the graph  total carbs 100  - 30 fiber  so 70g   for the day


----------



## jagbender (Nov 18, 2011)

72Monte said:


> Great work out today but weird...I have been skipping breakfast each day and hitting the gym early. Todays workout was great I felt strong , had energy but couldnt get the weight up I got up last time. I dont know if its from not eating breakfast or what but i felt fine just couldnt get the same weight up.
> 
> Tomorrow I will weigh in. I feel lighter but tahts usually when I dont drop any weight.
> 
> Tomorrow , I'll get up and do 40 minutes of cardio and come post my weight.


 
How long have you been on LOW carbs?  Your body may be getting used to running on fats for fuel and converting fat for  energy


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 18, 2011)

jagbender said:


> How long have you been on LOW carbs? Your body may be getting used to running on fats for fuel and converting fat for energy


 


I've been on low carbs close to three weeks. I cant figure how to post my fitday stats here like You did. This week my carbs have been around 10-12 grams and Ive been doing total carbs not net carbs....My spinach is 3.5 cups so i count 3.5 carbs.


Is it better once my body starts running on fats ?


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 19, 2011)

Down another 4 lbs this week. A little bummed only 4 but I'll take it. I thought I would have had better results because I really stuck to the plan and worked hard. Next week I will try adding more cardio. Down 16 lbs so far.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2011)

72Monte said:


> Down another 4 lbs this week. A little bummed only 4 but I'll take it. I thought I would have had better results because I really stuck to the plan and worked hard. Next week I will try adding more cardio. Down 16 lbs so far.



4lbs a week is amazing.  In fact, if you weighed less, I would say it's too much.  The rule of thumb to insure maintenance of muscle mass is no more than 1% of your bodyweight per week.  You're exceeding that maximum slightly, but keeping reasonably close.  Losing weight too fast can be unhealthy too, keep in mind.

Keep up the good work.  Sounds like you're working hard and getting results.


----------



## Built (Nov 19, 2011)

^This. 72Monte, do you understand why we say this? Do you understand what it means to lose one pound of bodyfat in terms of caloric deficit?


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 19, 2011)

Built said:


> ^This. 72Monte, do you understand why we say this? Do you understand what it means to lose one pound of bodyfat in terms of caloric deficit?


 

Nope , I honestly dont understand it. I just felt i would have a better result. I understand the weight didnt go on over night and certainly wont come off over night. Im honestly not complaining I just really felt like it would have been more of a drop. My clothes feel loser and fit better , my stomach seems smaller and I feel so much better.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 21, 2011)

Saturday was a cardio day 40 minutes on elliptical.

Sunday , 1st day in 3 weeks I slipped up on the diet and ate a piece of Lasagna and 2 small meatballs and  asmall chicken cutlet. 

Monday got right back to cardio 40 minutes on elliptical and back on Atkins.


----------



## Built (Nov 21, 2011)

72Monte said:


> Nope , I honestly dont understand it. I just felt i would have a better result. I understand the weight didnt go on over night and certainly wont come off over night. Im honestly not complaining I just really felt like it would have been more of a drop. My clothes feel loser and fit better , my stomach seems smaller and I feel so much better.




Most reasonably lean, reasonably active folks maintain on about 15 x bodyweight in calories. Fatter folks maintain on a lower figure - for example, I probably maintained on about 2300 calories when I weighed 170 lbs and carried about 40% bodyfat (about 13 times my weight). Now, I maintain on about 2200, at 145 lbs and somewhat leaner (just over 15 times my weight).

Now, your goal weight is 200-220. If your maintenance at 200 lbs is 15 times 200, you'll maintain on 3000 calories a day. You were more than likely eating somewhat more than 3000 calories a day to get to 365 lbs, but it won't have been 15 times 365 (5500 calories). It might have been in excess of 4000 calories a day though. 

Let's imagine that's what your former maintenance calories actually were. You want to drop bodyfat, and a pound of bodyfat holds about 3500 calories - basically, if you fasted one day a week, you'd lose one pound of fat a week. 

Now, I'm over-simplifying; your weight would fluctuate wildly were you to do this because you'd drop glycogen, then gain it back, bloat, and then your weight would finally settle down mid-week to the next fast day, but you get my point: losing even a single pound of bodyfat requires a significant caloric deficit. 

So why did you drop so fast at first on Atkins? Well, when you switch from carbs to fats for your calories, you first burn off your stored muscle carbohydrate - glycogen - and it turns out that glycogen holds a LOT of water. Basically, glycogen is "muscle PUDDING" - a special kind of starch bound up in water. Drop your dietary carbs, and your body burns off the glycogen (thus releasing its water) before "switching tanks" and burning fat instead. 

This usually takes about 5 days - and most folks on Atkins lose a pound or two daily while they "switch tanks". Now you're eating fewer calories on Atkins, and it's entirely possible you're dropping a pound or two of bodyfat during this first week as well, but most of the weight you'll drop that first week is water. 

The SECOND week, you're dropping fat. If you're able to eat 500 calories a day less than usual, you'll drop a pound a week. If you are able to eat 1000 calories a day less than usual, you'll drop TWO pounds a week - and really, that's a LOT of weight to drop when you look at the calories - that's a 7000 calorie-per-week deficit!

Shows like "biggest loser" have them dropping a lot more weight, right? They do it by having them drop muscle. There's only about 500-600 calories in a pound of sirloin steak, so assuming your muscle mass holds about the same calories as a pound of steak, you can lose weight six times faster if you drop muscle than if you drop fat. 

Hopefully, you are clear on why this is not a good idea. 

You're dropping at a perfect rate. Really.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow !!!! I honestly never knew that Built. Thank you so much for explaining that. That was very helpful.


----------



## Built (Nov 22, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 22, 2011)

Had a great work out today. Shoulders and Biceps. Getting stronger and stronger and much better form. It kills me I went all summer being miserable wioth myself. I feel so much better now after 3 weeks I only wish I started much sooner.


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2011)

Bottom line is diets do not work long term, what you should be doing is making a life style change.

Forget the crazy fad diets and just eat better, that with regular exercise will make a dramatic change in your fat level and LBM.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree with the lifestyle change to begin with I just counted cals, cut out junk and added healthy foods. Now that I better understand I control protien,fat, and carb levels and get plenty to eat in a way I can do for rest of my life. Keep up good work


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 24, 2011)

Had a great workout today. Strength was there and felt great. Down another 5 lbs since saturday for a total of 21 lbs.


Felt so good I treated myself to a bagel for breakfast. 1st bagel all month......Im used to two a day.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

If I eat carbs I like to eat them @ night  If i eat them early in the day I get hungry! 

Doing great!  Keep on with the plan   Built did a very nice job explaining the carb / fat burning  switching   

21 pounds is awesome  don't get discouraged about that scale


----------



## Built (Nov 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> If I eat carbs I like to eat them @ night  If i eat them early in the day I get hungry!


^^This. If you want a bagel, have it at night. You'll find you're more comfortable - it won't turn on your appetite and lead you to overeat all day. 


jagbender said:


> Doing great!  Keep on with the plan   Built did a very nice job explaining the carb / fat burning  switching
> 
> 21 pounds is awesome  don't get discouraged about that scale



Amen.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the words.....Well , Thanksgiving lasted 4 days but Im back at it and back in the gym today for a great shoulder and biceps work out. Not stepping on scale for a few days.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 29, 2011)

Another good cardio work out today 40 Minutes on elliptical and 15 on bike , getting easier and easier and feeling better each passing day.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 30, 2011)

Did a chest and triceps workout today and all went well except my triceps were burning badly and got fatiqued at the end badly......Chest strength is getting better and better.


----------



## 72Monte (Dec 3, 2011)

Had a great leg and back workout early this morning , really stuck to the plan this week after a 4 day Thanksgiving bender and good results. Im down 3 lbs this week for a total of 24 lbs this month......feeling better and better everyday


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 3, 2011)

24 pounds, nice job Monty!!


----------



## 72Monte (Dec 3, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 24 pounds, nice job Monty!!


 


Thank You very much....To be completely honest , I know its only a month but all the great advice I get here with just sticking to the plan really works well. People explained there will be speed bumps in the road , there will be hiccups , just get back on track asap and follow the plan.....Thats what i have done and its worked great so far.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 3, 2011)

It is what you do 95 % of the time that matters.  try to plan ahead for Cheat meals and Holiday meals.  enjoy them and get back on the wagon ASAP.  enjoy life enjoy your journey to a healthier you.  make it a plan for life 

Keep up the good work 

Jag


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 3, 2011)

72Monte said:


> Thank You very much....To be completely honest , I know its only a month but all the great advice I get here with just sticking to the plan really works well. People explained there will be speed bumps in the road , there will be hiccups , just get back on track asap and follow the plan.....Thats what i have done and its worked great so far.




You're handling the speed bumps just fine Monty, 24 pounds is great. Remember, its a marathon and not a sprint. Be in it for the long haul!!


----------



## Laborer (Dec 4, 2011)

Keep ot going bro!


----------



## 72Monte (Dec 5, 2011)

Just did some cardio over the weekend and doing same today. Did something to my shoulder and im nervous to hit the weights until the pain is gone. It's funny how much easier 45 minutes on the elliptical is now from when I first started.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2011)

72Monte said:


> Just did some cardio over the weekend and doing same today. Did something to my shoulder and im nervous to hit the weights until the pain is gone. It's funny how much easier 45 minutes on the elliptical is now from when I first started.


 
When I started riding my recumbent trike 1-1-10  I could barley go 11 MPH for 10 minutes.  last Sunday I rode 42.25 miles @ 14.6 average!  You get there!  Take it wasy on the shoulder and do legs   work around it for now


----------



## 72Monte (Dec 6, 2011)

jagbender said:


> When I started riding my recumbent trike 1-1-10 I could barley go 11 MPH for 10 minutes. last Sunday I rode 42.25 miles @ 14.6 average! You get there! Take it wasy on the shoulder and do legs work around it for now


 


Thats amazing Bro. 


I had a great Chest and triceps workout today. Getting stronger each week and my form is getting much better.


----------



## jasonredmann (Feb 17, 2012)

Good luck buddy ... Keep it going ..... I just started my run at losing 60 lbs in the next year ... 10 Days in and 10 lbs down ... I'll start my journal in the next couple days as I'm out in a camp working ...


----------

